# 1999 Nissan Altima GXE



## aznvietguy411 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm new to this site so I was hoping you guys can help me with something. I'm planning to buy a new JVC deck for my car, and I was wondering how do I install it, I checked Bestbuy.com for any harnesses, but the one they have won't fit on my car for some reason, I don't know why, SO anyways, like I said above, how do I install the deck, below is the link to the deck I'm buying

JVC - 50W x 4 MOSFET CD Deck with MP3 Playback and Detachable Faceplate - KDG230

Thanks,

mike


----------



## tothemaxima (May 16, 2007)

Hey there I hope I can help. Start with pulling up on the fake wood around the gear shifter. Remove these 2 screws you now see, plus two that are hidden until you look up at the rest of the dash panel, they are under the a/c. Remove the dash panel, unplug the cig lighter, and then remove the stereo brackets (4) screws, be careful not to loose them behind the dash. 

The wiring harnesses are as follows: Nissan to universal; universale to JVC. They should all clip into each other and should cost about $25 to 40 for the pair. Try Circuit City, BB, and Sound Advice...

Good Luck!


----------



## aznvietguy411 (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks!! it really helped, just installed it today, thanks for the help man


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I was actually looking into the same one, was it easy to install? How well does it work?


----------

